# 2015 Union Factory Bindings



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi there, do you mind to share some pictures of your bindings with the boots on it? 

Thanks =) 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just picked up my second pair. Most versatile binding I've been on. I'll eventually have them on everything from my back country board to my jib stick.


----------



## unclesaj (Dec 24, 2015)

Here are some pics with my boots and also of the gas pedal adjusted out. Keep in my mind my boots are 11.5 synapse focus boas and these bindings are mounted on a Ride Yukon 168.


----------



## starfox_46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Do you have binding over hang? If so are you concerned? 

I've got the factories too and love them, I just bought a Bryan Iguchi pro which I will put these two together...but its more narrow than my lib tech so I will have to wait and see.


----------

